# Maryland Sheep & Wool 2015



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Is anyone going? I know it's early, because it's not until the first weekend in May, but I'm excited!! I'm especially excited now that I can sort of call myself a spinner (I mean, I have spun some yarn, so that makes me a spinner, right?) and now a whole new world of shopping opportunities will be available to me!!!! 

I'm so excited about going and finding some really great fiber to spin!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

if I win the lottery between now and then - nothing could stop me from being there and grabbing *Kasota* on my way there...and *Cyndi*. She's on the way. Sort of. 

And everyone else in Illinois and Wisconsin and Michigan - they are on the way...and Ohio. That's on the way, right? :teehee:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

That would be awesome, wouldn't it, WIHH?!?! We'd all have a blast!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm in if WIHH us driving and paying the way . Maryland is definitely on my bucket list. I'm lucky because I can always hitch a ride with Letty If she is going and judging or teaching. She wants me to go to SH with her but I can't this year, I need to save my time for my son's wedding. I am encouraging my friend Jan to go to SH though.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I wish i could go. But i will either have a newborn or be heavily pregnant.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

KandM - how exciting!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm going! A bunch of people from our Guild are going both days, but I'm only going Sunday. What day are you going Katie? Would love to meet!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

PKBoo said:


> I'm going! A bunch of people from our Guild are going both days, but I'm only going Sunday. What day are you going Katie? Would love to meet!


Awesome! I'm not sure which day I'm going. I was going to try for Saturday, but I'm going to see when my other friends can go. Usually Sunday is a bit easier for them.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you ever been there Katie? Sunday seems to be *less* crowded than Saturday...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

PKBoo said:


> Have you ever been there Katie? Sunday seems to be *less* crowded than Saturday...


Yes, I try to go every year! I have missed a couple years though. It does seem like Sunday is a bit less crowded. I really enjoy seeing the feeder lamb show/sale, though, which is Saturday morning.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I couldn't go last year, but I really, really want to go this year.

Thank you for the reminder!


----------

